# Sick bottle calf lethargic



## ldjthree (Apr 9, 2014)

2 week old Hereford heifer. Won't take bottle. Nose temp feels warm. Looks lethargic won't stand up. Any ideas?


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I'd call vet first thing with all those symptoms .
Sorry I can't help you more.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

Can we get some more info? Is it's nose dry to the touch? Does it have the runs? When you pinch the skin on it's neck does the skin stay "tented" up? Can you take it's temperature? How long since it has had any milk re placer?

These little guys can go down quick at that age. It is important to get on top of the problem right away. *ufo_chris *gives you good advice about calling a vet.

Please keep us updated.

JMO
Doug


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Take the calf's temperature before you call because the vet will certainly ask you for it.


----------



## ldjthree (Apr 9, 2014)

Nose is wet to the touch. Yes it has the runs. Neck skin does not stay tented


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

At that age you seriously need a vet. Also you need a tube feeder. Tube electrolytes. You may need an antibiotic also. Don't fuss too long or she's a goner!


----------



## ldjthree (Apr 9, 2014)

I understand a vet is probably the best option. Just thought this might be a good spot to look and get some advice. Thought maybe other people may have had similar experiences. Since I first noticed the symptoms I gave her 5ml of penicillin today and yesterday. She drank a half bottle last night and a full bottle this morning. Seems to be getting better. But not 100%


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I have been threw this many times. It required smz also known as bactrim. That requires a vet. Totally different antibiotic then penicillin. To me it is most likely roto or noro. What is the smell like? If its roto or noro it passÃ©s to humans. My dd got roto from a calf and almost died. 
You need a vet to assess. This is a killer to calves if not tackled correctly from the first 24 hrs.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Until you get a vet tube her electrolytes


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

*ldjthree*, Thanks for coming back with an update.

*myheaven* is giving you very good advice. Electrolytes are very important at this time. Mix them with the milk replacer if it is drinking or force feed with a tube feeder. 

Please keep us posted.

JMO
Doug


----------



## ldjthree (Apr 9, 2014)

So this morning she is Perry much back to normal. Then this evening came out running to the bottle. So for now she is doing good. I have been mixing pedialite in her bottle for the last few days as well. Hopefully she keeps it up and stays healthy.


----------

